# Water temp for platies



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

This question soung stupid but i'm new to the fish world and i need to know the best temp for platies. Mine aren't moving to much and i thinks its because of the temp. 

Right now i'm keeping it at 78 degrees farinheit


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi martian,

Welcome to TFK. Recommended temp. for platys is around 76f. Check out the Tropical Fish Profiles link at the top of the page (second from left in the dark blue bar on the main page).

When you say they're not moving around much, are they sluggish and pale? How long have they been in the tank? Is the tank cycled? Do you have readings for ammonia, nitrIte, nitrAte, ph?


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

thank you my fish are doing better now after i changed the temp and tested the water. the water was fine so it had to be the high temp. thanx again


----------

